# flatbands ergo



## gamekeeper john (Apr 11, 2011)

i did a trade with flatband a couple of weeks ago, and when i got back from my long weekend away this morning i had 2 go 2 the post office 2 pick a parcel up, well i couldnt open it quick enough lol, and when i did i could instantly tell it was a great frame, it fits my hand perfect and the finish is top class, i'm not sure what flatband uses to finish he's frames in but its a smooth finish all over, hard wearing and it realy brings out the beauty of the wood, i'm not sure what the bands are because the only flatband i have ever used is theraband, but the bands on flatbands frame shoot fast and straight







i also realy like the pouch, again i'v never used a pouch like this with the dimples each side to hold the ammo in but i realy like it and i would love to get my hands on a couple for my own hunting catapult, over all i am realy happy with a great catapult and it was a pleasure 2 deal with a great guy like flatband, -- thanks again flatband


----------



## spanky (May 29, 2011)

Be carefull John-ergos are very addictive.


----------



## bj000 (Jul 21, 2011)

i love the distinct shape of flatbands ergos. you could find one in the dark,.


----------



## Dayhiker (Mar 13, 2010)

John, Gary's bandsets combined with his Ergo shooters are in a class by themselves. Like riding in a Cadillac.


----------



## brianmitchell66 (Jun 20, 2011)

good review john, i have one in osage orange that i love


----------

